# pulsador de encendido para mp3 y mp4 portatil (coby)



## trhibal_20 (Nov 18, 2007)

hola tengo un reproductor de mp3 y mp4 portatil tipo (ipod) el problema esta en que el boton de encendido y apagado se rompio lo lleve a reparar y me dijeron que no se podia,  lo destape y pude darme cuenta que el pulsador de encendido y apagado lo quitaron, cabe mencionar que el reproductor carga por medio de usb y conectado al pc puedo ver las carptas y todo perfectamente, el problema que tengo es que no encuentro el pulsador de encendido de ese tamaño tan pequeño . alguien podria ayudarme el pulsador controla el encendido y apagado del equipo creo que es de los que llaman flip flop . alguna pagina donde conseguirlo por pedido o alguna sugerencia para ponerle algun otro swhict.

yo radico en ciudad del carmen, campeche mexico y es dificil conseguir partes electronicas.


saludos.


----------



## ciri (Nov 19, 2007)

Debe ser un pulsador muy pequeño..

Por ahí lo puedes conseguir de algun otro reproductor similar, "roto", o otro modelo y lo adaptas..

Pero mas que nada, si estas seguro que quitaron el pulsador cuando lo llevaste a reparar, creo que te están chantajeando.. mínimamente te lo tienen que dejar como estaba..


----------

